# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή καναρινιών  2017

## jk21

Καλη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο σε ολους σας !!! 

Προχτες πριν κουρνιασουν , ειπα να ενωσω τα ζευγαρακια μου  . Δυο ζευγαρια τιμπραντο , με τα ιδια ταιρια με τα περσινα ακριβως .Ο πρασινος αρσενικος μου με την γκριζολευκη θηλυκια και ο γκριζολευκος αρσενικος με την κιτρινοκαννελο.. γκρι  θηλυκια (ουτε απο κοντα μπορω να πω 100 % τι ειναι )  . Το καθενα στις 90αρες ζευγαρωστρες της διπατης αλουμινενιας κλουβας  





Σημερα το μεσημερι εχουν ξεκινησει και τα δυο τη φωλια 





Ο πιτσιρικας τιμπραντο που κρατησα φετος  καθως και ο πρασινος classico 



μπηκανε μαζι με το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρι και την θηλυκια razza espanol στον κατω οροφο της μεγαλης ξυλινης κλουβας που εχω στο πανω τις καρδερινες . Φωλια εβαλα μια δοκιμαστικα αλλα το καρδερινοκαναρο εχει το νου του στον πανω οροφο σχεδον μονιμα κρεμασμενο οπως στη φωτο (το razza δεν το εβαλα σε φωτο και θα το δουμε αυριο γιατι βγηκε θολη και το ειδα οταν κατεβηκα)






Προσανατολιζομαι σε δυο μονο ολοκληρωμενες γεννες για φετος

----------


## MacGyver

Ωραία περιγραφή χρωμάτων. ... Καλή επιτυχία Δημήτρη στις προσπάθειες σου

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη

----------


## Soulaki

Καλη αρχή, και καλούς απογόνους.

----------


## kostasm3

Καλή αρχή Δημήτρη

----------


## wild15

Καλή αρχή με υγειη πουλάκια! !!!!

----------


## ndlns

Με το καλό...

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gtsaka

Καλη αρχη Δημητρη !

----------


## CaptainChoco

Εύχομαι καλή αρχή με υγιή πουλάκια!!

----------


## jk21

δειτε οτι ενα μερος μαλλον θα μεινει μονο με την μαλλινη βαση !!! ακομα και κομματακια που εβαλα επιτηδες απο αυτα που μεινανε οταν εφτιαχνα τις βασεις , τα βαλανε μεσα το ενα ζευγαρι χαχα 


το θηλυκο razza που δεν ειδατε χτες




και ταισμα στο στομα ,  στο ενα ζευγαρι

----------


## Efthimis98

Άντε με το καλό Δημήτρη να έρθουν τα πρώτα αυγά!  :Big Grin:  Καλή επιτυχία στα ζευγάρια σου, είμαι σίγουρος πως οι απόγονοι τους θα έχουν πολύ όμορφα χρώματα και ποικιλία.

----------


## nikolaslo

Ομορφες στιγμες .... καλη αρχη Δημητρη χωρις προβληματα!!!!

----------


## ndlns

Βλέπω δεν έχασαν ούτε δευτερόλεπτο... Συνέχισε να μας γεμίζεις με τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Αριστειδης

Καλη συνεχεια κυριε Δημητρη.

----------


## IscarioTis

Με το καλο στο κλαρι Κ.Δημητρη

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## stam64

Καλή αναπαραγωγή με όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες απώλειες!

----------


## fantomas

Καλή επιτυχία στα ζευγαράκια σου !!

----------


## jk21

τις τελευταιες μερες , με διαφορα , δεν ειχα χρονο για πολλες φωτο και ενημερωση στις εξελιξεις ....

απο προχτες οι φωλιες εχουν ολοκληρωθει , μετα και απο την παροχη λιγου βαμβακιου στο τελος , που στο ενα ζευγαρι ειχε σημαντικη χρηση , κυριως στο κεντρικο μερος της φωλιας , στο αλλο περιφερειακα , αφου αρκεσθηκε στην μαλλινη τσοχα που εχω ως βαση 






τα πουλακια προετοιμαζονται διαρκως και οι ημιωριμοι σποροι απο τη φυση αποτελουν καθημερινη βασικη επιλογη μου 

Σημερα το πρωι ζωχος

----------


## mitsman

Πολύ ωραία! με το καλό τώρα τα αυγουλάκια με την έκπληξη μεσα!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Με το καλό Δημήτρη να ξαναγεμισουν οι κλούβες σου μωρά.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

της κιτρινοκανελλογκρι του κατω οροφου

----------


## jk21

ηρθε και το δευτερο 


στο πανω ζευγαρι τα φιλακια και τα ταισματα ειναι συνεχη 


στη μεγαλη κλουβα  μαλλον παμε για ζευγαρι silver timbrado με razza espanola

----------


## mitsman

Δεν αντικαθιστας με πλαστικά???

----------


## nikolaslo

ΙΚαλη συνεχεια Δημητρη μακαρι να ειναι ενσπορα!!!!

----------


## kostastim

Πολυ ωραια αντε με το καλο!!!

----------


## Soulaki

Καλε, ποτε προλάβανε?
Αντε, καλοκλαρωτα, να ειναι.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη ετσι κι αλλιως το σκεφτομουνα φετος αν θα το εκανα ... μαλλον θα το κανω αλλα στα επομενα ζευγαρια (εκει ειχα καταληξει , να τα αλλαξω με πλαστικα ) .Ετυχε σε αυτο το ζευγαρι την 4η και 5η μερα να λειψω στο Βολο , οποτε ειπα να μην τα επεστρεφα αυριο απο την 3η μερα 

* ειπαμε να παμε και τωρα Βολο γιατι μετα το Πασχα δεν θα κατσουμε πολυ .... εχω ενα αλλο ταξιδι που δεν το χανω με τιποτα  :winky:

----------


## legendguards

Βαζεις υπερβολικο βαμβακι  και δεν το συνιστω




> τις τελευταιες μερες , με διαφορα , δεν ειχα χρονο για πολλες φωτο και ενημερωση στις εξελιξεις ....
> 
> απο προχτες οι φωλιες εχουν ολοκληρωθει , μετα και απο την παροχη λιγου βαμβακιου στο τελος , που στο ενα ζευγαρι ειχε σημαντικη χρηση , κυριως στο κεντρικο μερος της φωλιας , στο αλλο περιφερειακα , αφου αρκεσθηκε στην μαλλινη τσοχα που εχω ως βαση 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## jk21

Το βαμβακι το εδωσα στο τελος . προφανως οταν βαζει καποιος υλικο φωλιας , δεν βαζει μια τσιμπια , γιατι συνηθως το μισο το πετανε κατω .Απλα οσο εβαλα (επαναλαμβανω ... στο τελος ) το βαλανε μεσα αμεσα  . Εκεινα δειχνουν να εχουν διαφορετικη γνωμη 


συγκεκριμενα το ενα ζευγαρι , γιατι το αλλο αφησε αρχικα την μαλλινη βαση και στην πορεια αφηνοντας ολα τα αλλα υλικα ακομα και το βαμβακι το οποιο βαλανε περιμετρικα , προτιμησανε να βαλουνε τον παππο ( το χνουδι ή κλεφτη που λεμε ) απο ζωχο που τους ειχα δωσει να φανε τον ημιωριμο σπορο 


Τι διαφορετικο εχει το βαμβακι απο την βαμβακερη ινα;  στα δικα σου τι βαζουν τα πουλια στο κεντρο της φωλιας;

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα το 3ο αυγο στο ζευγαρι αυτο και το πρωτο αυγο στο αλλο ζευγαρι

----------


## peris

σου εύχομαι πολλά αυγουλάκια και γερά μικρά να Βγάλεις αγορίνα !!!

----------


## Destat

Δημήτρη εύχομαι όλα τα πουλάκια να συνεχίσουν τόσο δυναμικά και να έχεις σύντομα μικρά τραγουδιστάκια στην παρέα!
 Εντυπωσιάστηκα ακόμη μια φορά με την φροντίδα στη διατροφή τους και με τα χρώματά τους, το κιτρινοκανελί και το ασπρογκρί με τρέλαναν! Με το καλό να πάνε όλα, θα σας παρακολουθούμε με αγωνία!

----------


## jk21

> Σημερα ειχα το 3ο αυγο στο ζευγαρι αυτο και το πρωτο αυγο στο αλλο ζευγαρι



ετεροχρονισμενες φωτο απο εκεινη τη μερα και σημερινες γυρνωντας απο Βολο 

το ενα ζευγαρι εμεινε στα 4 αυγα τελικα και το αλλο εκανε σημερα το 4ο και μαλλον θα εχουμε και αλλο αυριο 

1ο ζευγαρι με κιτρινοκαννελι θηλυκια κατω οροφος






2ο ζευγαρι με γκριζολευκη θηλυκια πανω οροφος








Οπως βλεπετε και ο δυο εχουν επιλεξει να βαλουν τον << κλεφτη >> απ το ζωχο (με υπολειματα ημιωριμου σπορου ) μεσα στη φωλια

----------


## jk21

Ξεχασα να σας ενημερωσω ... τα πουλακια μεινανε στα 4 αυγα και οι δυο θηλυκες εχουν πια ξεκινησει το κλωσσημα

----------


## peris

Με το καλό και τα μικρά Δημήτρη είμαι σίγουρος ότι όταν βγουν με το καλό τα ζουζούνια τα περιμένουν γλυκές απολαύσεις μαγειρεμένες από εσένα !!!!!

----------


## jk21

τα νεα μας ειναι οτι το razza με τον silver εχει ξεκινησει σιγα σιγα φωλιτσα 

και τα νεα απο τις ωοσκοπησεις ειναι στο πρωτο ζευγαρι της κιτρινοκανελλι που ξεκινησε πρωτο , εχουν 4 στα 4 ενσπορα , ενω το αλλο της γκριζολευκης  που ξεκινησαν 23 του μηνα και νομιζω 26 με 27 καθησε μονιμα , εχουν μονο 1 ενσπορο πιθανοτατα  .Τα κοιταξα προχειρα πριν λιγο και κατα 99 % δεν ηταν ενσπορα (απο 27 θα φαινοτανε σημερα )  

Αναμενουμε τα μικρουλια τωρα !

----------


## jk21

βγηκαν σημερα τα  3 απο 4 της κιτρινοκανελλι και μαλλον αυριο το 4ο 



ταιστηκαν  και με φουλ σπορο ταραξακου 





το razza  τελειωσε τη φωλια του

----------


## Efthimis98

Πόσο γρήγορα περνούν οι μέρες Δημήτρη! Να σου ζήσουν και σύντομα στο κλαρί.  :Big Grin:

----------


## peris

Ρε τις φατσούλες έσκασαν μύτη και αυτές δείτε πόσο χαρακτηριστικα φαίνεται ο κρόκος στο στομάχι από το μικρο αν δεν κάνω λάθος , με το καλό στο κλαράκι Δημήτρη !!!

----------


## mitsman

Βρε συ τι υλικο δίνεις για να χτίσουν φωλια??? το μαλλί που πλέκεις πουλόβερ??? χαχαχαχαχα
Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## stam64

Καλοκλαρωτα Δημήτρη

----------


## jk21

Απο ολα τα καλα ειχαν φετος Μητσο !!! παω μια μερα να παρω κατι που μου ζητησε η γυναικα για μια κουρτινα (το πανω μερος δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε ... ), βλεπω αυτο εκει περα μια κουλουρα μαλλι λευκο , λεω μια χαρα ειναι για δοκιμη χαχαχαχα και ομως το κανουν χρηση 

Εχω απο αυτο λιγο , μπολικη λινατσα , μισο κιλο απ το λευκο κοντο νημα που θα δεις αρκετο να του γινεται χρηση σε αλλη φωλια , σε αλλο θεμα μου λιγο μετα ...

και φυσικα βαμβακι που δινω λιγο

----------


## Soulaki

Καλε, ποτε προλάβατε, και βγήκαν και τα μωρά.Ειναι γλύκα. ::

----------


## jk21

τα 3 μικρα μεγαλωνουν . δειχνουν ανοιχτοχρωμα . το 4ο αυγο δεν ανοιξε 



βγηκαι και το μικρουλι στο αλλο ζευγαρι σημερα



ο ταραξακος αποτελει καθημερινα απο τις πρωτες τους στιγμες  ,  σημαντικο μερος της διατροφης των νεοσσων

----------


## jk21

δειτε σε αυτη τη φωλια , ποσο << κλεφτη >> ( ή πάππο οπως αλλιως τον λενε ) απο ζωχο εχουν βαλει σαν υποστρωμα

----------


## jk21

5 ημερων σημερα



και τριων αντιστοιχα

----------


## Soulaki

Μεγαλώνουν πολυ γρήγορα
.Δυο μέρες, διαφορά έχουν, και πως φαινεται, άλλο μέγεθος. :eek:

----------


## jk21

Ηρθε το πρωτο αυγο στο razza 





τα αλλα μεγαλωνουν γοργα

----------


## jk21

Τα 3+1 μικρουλια μεγαλωνουν γοργα και η θηλυκια razza εκανε 3ο αυγουλακι

----------


## jk21

Γυρισα σημερα απο τις πασχαλινες διακοπες στη γενετειρα μου και βρηκα τα 3 μικρουλια  στο ενα ζευγαρι με φουλ κιτρινα φτερακια τα δυο και το τριτο μαλλον παρδαλο (ειχε πεσει ο ηλιος και ισα ισα διεκρινα το κεφαλι του ) .Εχουν γεμισει τη φωλια .Αυριο θα βγαλω το υλικο να μεινει η βαση .Στο αλλο ζευγαρι το μικρουλι μεγαλωσε και κεινο .Φωτο αυριο με το καλο 

Το θηλυκο ρατζακι κλωσσα 4 αυγα

----------


## jk21

οι φωτο βγηκαν γρηγορα λογω πιεσης χρονου ...


αυτο που ειναι μονο του δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν ειναι γκρι ή κανελλι ...

Μαλιστα εχω την εντυπωση οτι οι γονεις πρεπει να το μαδανε απο πανω ...

----------


## jk21

Στη φωλια με το θηλυκο ρατζακι εχουμε 4 στα 4 ενσπορα

----------


## jk21

Επεστρεψα απο Ναξο που ελλειπα το ΣΚ και βρηκα πια τα τρια μικρα να περιφερονται εκτος φωλιας





Στο αλλο ζευγαρι το πιτσιρικι μπαινοβγαινει ακομα αλλα το κακο ειναι οτι το εχουνε μαδησει , χωρις να εχουν προσπαθησει να κανουν νεα φωλια .Παρολα αυτα εβαλα υλικο διαθεσιμο να υπαρχει .Με προβληματιζει οτι το συγκεκριμενο ζευγαρι δεν ειναι η πρωτη χρονια που ειναι μαζι και πρωτη φορα εχει αυτη τη συμπεριφορα 



Παρολα αυτα οι γονεις το προσεχουν και το ταιζουν κανονικα .Εδω ο πατερας κοντα του 




Το ρατζα κλωσσα φανατικα τα 4 ενσπορα αυγουλακια του

----------


## peris

Δημήτρη όλα πάνε υπέροχα μπράβο , τελικά όποτε πας κάπου και επιστρέψεις θα βρεις και μια έκπληξη από τους μικρούς φίλους να τα χαίρεσαι και πάλι καλή συνέχεια στις εκπλήξεις οσο για το μικρουλι τι να πω το καημένο μακάρι να απογαλακτιστεί γρήγορα για να μείνει μόνο του να ηρεμήσει από θέμα φτερών   !!!!!

----------


## jk21

19 ημερων σημερα τα μικρα και αμεσως να μιμηθουν τους γονεις ,βλεποντας τους να τρωνε ημιωριμο σπορο ταραξακου . Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα καταφερνουν τελεια εξ αρχης , αλλα ειναι θεμα ημερων !!!  :: 





τωρα το μεσημερι ειχαμε και τον ερχομο του πρωτου νεοσσου της ρατζα θηλυκιας και του αρσενικου τιμπραντο

----------


## jk21

Βγηκε και το δευτερο ρατζοτιμπραντακι  (κοινο καναρινακι δηλαδη στην ουσια ) σημερα

----------


## jk21

Τεσσερις στις τεσσερις ψυχουλες τελικα για το θηλυκο ρατζακι και το αρσενικο τιμπραντο 




τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια ξεκινησανε φωλιες (ισως και να τις θεωρουν τελειωμενες ) 

ενω εχουν ολα τα υλικα διαθεσιμα 

το ενα προτιμησε κομματακια απο το μαλλινο υλικο της βασης να βαλει πανω ακομα και απ την λινατσα 



ενω το αλλο ειπε να πλεξει πουλοβερ σε σχημα φωλιας με το χοντρο νημα χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

θα ηθελα εδω να πω , οτι τοσο τα παρακατω πουλακια απο την πρωτη τους μερα , οσο φυσικα και τα μεγαλυτερα πια






τρωνε σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες (αφοι οι γονεις προτιμουν κυριως αυτη και οχι τους σπορους τοσο πολυ ) την πιο κατω αυγοτροφη με φουλ σπανακι μεσα της


*Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*





Δοξα στο Θεο , ζουνε μια χαρα και ευχομαι το ιδιο να κανουν ολα τα πουλακια που γεννιουνται στον τοπο μας αυτη τη στιγμη , αν και αλλα μαθαινω για γονεις και μωρα , αφου υπαρχει εκτεταμενη επιδημια ξαφνικων θανατων και ας ταιζονται τα πουλια , τα πιο γνωστα εμπορικα σκευασματα και ας μην ταιζουν οι περισσοτεροι οργανωμενοι εκτροφεις καθολου χορταρικα ....

----------


## ndlns

Πανέμορφα τα μικρούλια σου Δημήτρη. Να σου ζήσουν, καλοκλάρωτα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## peris

Μπράβο Δημήτρη με το καλό να τα δεις και στο κλαρί τα ζουζούνια , αυγοτροφή με φουλ σπανάκι δηλαδή αγριόχορτα δεν έχει το μενού ????

----------


## jk21

αυτες τις ημερες εχω ελλειψη ταραξακου , γιατι κουρεψαν το γκαζον στο παρκο και αν δεν βρεξει αργει να βρει .Οπου βρω ομως ζωχο και κυριως αγριοζωχο (urospermum picroides ) που αρχισε να βγαινει αυτη την εποχη , τοτε δινω και εχω και τσουκνιδα ακομα λιγη . Οπου να ναι θα ξεκινησει η γλυστριδα και απο αυτη θα δινω οσο περισσοτερη μπορω .Δινω ποτε ποτε και φυλλα σεσκουλου , οταν παιρνω για πιτα .Αλλα το σπανακι στη συγκεκριμενη παρτιδα ηταν φουλ !

----------


## mitsman

εβγαλες και σινναμονακι... τυχερουλη!!!! Να σου ζήσουν να γινουν ποπαι!

----------


## jk21

Ναι τελικα cinnamon δειχνει οτι ειναι οσο βγαινουν τα χαμενα φτερακια .Να σαι καλα Μητσαρα ! 

αν και δεν τα εχω ιδιαιτερο γουστο σαν χρωμα  , σε αντιθεση με τους περισσοτερους

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχα απο ενα αυγο σε καθε φωλια 





τα αυγα αλλαχτηκανε με πλαστικα για να μπουνε ξανα την 4η ή 5η μερα .Νωριτερα ισως βαλω στις καναρες 1-2 σε καθε μια , καρδερινισια αυγα του Φιλιππα που εχουν συλλεχθει απ κατω (απο την ...  πλουσια συλλογη του  Τα ζευγάρια μου για φέτος: Καρδερίνες και Λούγαρα  ) μηπως ειναι γονιμα , ετσι ωστε τα πιο μικροσωμα καρδερινακια , αν ειναι να βγουνε πριν τα καναρινια .Αν βεβαια δεν χρειασθει να βαλω πρωτα δικα μου , αν μη γενοιτο , η Λαζαρινα αποδειχθει ενοχος εδω , που δεν νομιζω Αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας balcanica 2017





τα αλλα μικρουλια μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα (ενα ροζακι πισω στο κεντρο , ειναι το 4ο μικροτερο )

----------


## jk21

Να συμπληρωσω οτι το πανω ζευγαρι , αυτη τη φορα επεμενε να κανει τη φωλια στον πατο και οχι στην εξωτερικη , οποτε εβαλα μια εσωτερικη σε κεινο το σημειο ακριβως και την κανανε εκει

----------


## jk21

λιγες φωτο , οχι και οι πιο καθαρες αλλα τα καγκελα δυσκολευουν την εστιαση ...

ταισμα κρεμωδους αυγοτροφης με σπανακι απο το μπαμπα .Παρατηρειστε οτι την δινει αυτουσια χωρις να την ετοιμαζει για ωρα στον προλοβο του

----------


## jk21

Μεγαλωνουμε και ομορφαινουμε 






η δεσποινιδα (cinamon απο μη cinamon πατερα αρα θηλυκο , κατι για φυλοσυνδετες μεταλλαξεις κλπ μου λεγε καποτε η Βικυ που την ειχα ρωτησει ... εγω ειπαμε απο βιολογια σκραπας ) στην πανω κλουβα ομως παραμενει ακομα μαδημενο , παρα τα νεα φτερακια 




ταιζεται ομως κανονικα απο το μπαμπα , οπως και τα αλλα μικρα στο κατω ζευγαρι , αφου οι μαμαδες κανανε σημερο το δευτερο αυγο (αυτη τη φορα τα αλλαζω με πλαστικα ) 


τα μικρα απο το θηλυκο ρατζακι μεγαλωνουν γοργα με φουλ κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη σε εκδοχη << ποπαυ >> σπανακοφορτωμενη 



το μικρο εχει σχεδον φτασει τα αλλα και στη φωτο διακρινουμε μονο το πανω μερος απ  το  κεφαλι του εξω απο τη φωλια , πισω απο το κεφαλι απο το αδερφακι του που ειναι μπροστα

----------


## Soulaki

Ομορφαινετε επικίνδυνα, εσεις....βλέπω. ::  :: 
Φτου, μην σας ματιάσω.

----------


## jk21

Θα γινει κουκλιτσα σιγα σιγα .Βγαζει και λευκα φτερακια !




Με τη μαμα στην ταιστρα 



Ποζαρουμε ...



Μανικιουρ πεντικιουρ .....

----------


## peris

Πολυ ομορφα Δημήτρη  η δεσποινίδα πάει πάρα πολύ καλά πιστεύω σε λίγο καιρό θα είναι αγνώριστη, άραγε μετά από αυτό που πέρασε θα γίνει κανονικά ο κύκλος της πτεροροίας ?

----------


## jk21

Ναι Περικλη το εχω ξαναζησει με αλλους γονιους στο παρελθον .Συντομα θα ειναι κουκλι , αρκει να την αφησουν ησυχη και μαλλον την εχουν αφησει .Οι συγκεκριμενοι παντως , ζευγαρι που δεν ειναι μονο φετεινο , ποτε δεν το εχει ξανακανει .Αν και ειχα υλικο φωλιας διαθεσιμο και δεν ειχαν κανει ετσι κι αλλιως αμεσα τοτε φωλια

----------


## CaptainChoco

Θα γίνει μία κούκλα πανέμορφη!! Όπως είναι και όλα τα υπόλοιπα φυσικά!!

----------


## jk21

ήδη αρχισε να το δειχνει 





να και τα μικρα 





ενα ξεπορτιζει ποτε ποτε 



να και ενα απο τα αλλα 3 



το κοτσανι απ τα σεσκουλα το τιμουν ολα δεοντως !




η κτρινοκανελλι κλωσσα 4 ενσπορα αυγουλακια πια μετα την απωλεια απ τα καρδερινακια και την επιστροφη των αυγων που ειχα στην καρδερινα 

η γκρι τα δυο αυγα με τα καρδερινακια του Φιλιππα .Δεν κοιταξα σημερα ξανα αλλα τα δικα της (εχω αφησει 3 ) κατα 99% ειναι ασπορα , μετα απ μια πρωτη γεννα με 1 στα 4 ενσπορα . Με δεδομενο οτι το οργανο του αρσενικου (τον κοιταξα σημερα ) εξεχει φουλ απο το κορμι του και το λιπακι που εχει κανει ειναι λιγο και φυσιολιγικο τωρα που δεν δινω ελεγχομενη ποσοτητα σπορων λογω της αναπαραγωγης , δεν νομιζω να ειναι αυτη η αιτια αλλα κατι αλλο .Ειναι ομως μια χαρα ενεργητικοτατος ενω εχουν την ιδια προετοιμασια σε τροφες και προγραμματισμο με το αλλο ζευγαρι  που εχει 4 στα 4 εσνπορα ...  Ειδωμεν ... προς το παρον μας βολευει αφου θα μεγαλωσουν (το ευχομαι ) καλυτερα τα καρδερινακια του Φιλιππα σαν θετοι γονεις

----------


## ndlns

Φτου φτου σκόρδα στα μικρά. Άσε ελεύθερο και το καημένο το σπουργιτάκι... Ίδιο όμως; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Μεσα στην ζωντάνια ειναι......ετσι ειναι, η αγάπη σας, ανταμείβεται, με αυτα τα ομορφα μουτράκια.

----------


## Nenkeren

Αγνώριστο το κακόμοιρο το πρώην μαδήμένο νυν μοντέλο!Νά ναι καλά τα πιτσιρίκια με υγεία,καλή συνέχεια στις καναρινοπεριπετειες!

----------


## peris

Εντάξει είναι εμφανή η αλλαγή της κουκλίτσας και πιστεύω είναι στην μέση ακόμη σε λίγο δεν θα την γνωρίζουμε, όσο για τα πιτσιρίκια μεγάλες μορφές να τα χαίρεσαι !!!!

----------


## jk21

η razza παει για νεα γεννα . Ετοιμασε φωλιτσα και οι προτιμησεις της σε νημα ... αυτο του πλεξιματος  χαχαχα  . Ειχε οσο θελει απο το λεπτο λευκο νημα που επιλεγουν συνηθως τα γαρδελια μου , ειχε και λιγο λινατσα (την οποια δεν ακουμπησε ) και επελεξε αυτο .Βαμβακι ειχα πει να δωσω αργοτερα ...

Τα μικρα ειναι εκτος φωλιας πια

----------


## jk21

Τα δυο στα χρωματα του μπαμπα και ενα σκουρο (σπουργιτακι προς το παρον )







αυτο το χρωμα που εχουν (οπως και στο αλλο ζευγαρι  που εχει εκεινο που ειχε μαδηθει )

δεν μπορεις να το πεις ουτε γκρι , ουτε cinnamon . Περυσι τον πατερα τους μελος μας τον αποκαλεσε silver  ...

----------


## ndlns

Δημήτρη, ξέρεις πόσο άσχετος είμαι με τα χρώματα και τις λεπτομέρειες... Σπουργιτί χρώμα δεν υπάρχει ε; Μήπως να βγάλουμε; Είναι κουκλάκια! Σπουργίτια που θα κελαηδάνε! Θα τους ψαρώσεις όλους! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Η 5-6η φωτογραφιες με το κιτρινοπρασσινογκρι ειναι ειναι ειναι....σκορδα σε ολα

Sent from my Z1 using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Σημερα ειχαμε αφιξεις ....

ενα αυγουλακι στο θηλυκο razza  και για ενα απο τα μωρακια της κιτρινης θηλυκιας στην 90αρα στον κατω οροφο !  εκει υπαρχουν αλλα 4 αυγουλακια και οπως ειχα δει πριν αρκετες μερες , ολα ενσπορα .Ευχομαι να δουν και αυτα το φως της ζωης !

----------


## jk21

Οπως εγραψα στο θεμα της αναπαραγωγης των ιθαγενων ζευγαριων του Φιλιππα του GarduelGrec 
*Τα ζευγάρια μου για φέτος: Καρδερίνες και Λούγαρα ποστ 120*η κιτρινη καναρα εμεινε τελικα μονο με το δικο της μικρουλι , αφου το λουγαρακι δεν τα καταφερε


η razza εμεινε στα 4 αυγα 

η γκρι μεγαλωνει το καρδερινακι του Φιλιππα 

και το θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο ολο φιλια και ταισματα ειναι με τον classico timbrado αλλα απο φωλια τιποτα ...

----------

